# [Kurztest] Intel X25-M



## Ecle (11. September 2009)

*[Kurztest] Intel X25-M Postville (G2)*​ 

Einleitung:



 Ich möchte hier einen kleinen Test über die neue X25-M von Intel schreiben
um einige Leute allgemein auf SSDs aufmerksam zu machen.
Viele haben noch bedenken oder vertrauen den SSDs nicht.  


Testsys:


 Intel e8400
 Gigabyte EP35-DS4 mit ICH9R
Windows XP 32Bit


 Beachtet bitte, dass Windows XP noch im IDE Mode läuft, was gerade bei der X25-M zu Performance einbußen führt.
Habe es mehrmals versucht den AHCI Modus zu aktivieren.
Die Meldung lautet jedoch: Fehler beim Laden des Betriebsystems.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Ich habe die Light-Version. Außer dem Aufkleber, einer kurzen Installationsanleitung und natürlich der SSD ist nicht mehr viel dabei.
In der Retailversion sind noch Schrauben und auch ein  Adapter für 3,5 Zoll Schächte vorhanden.



Benchmarks:



Crystal Mark:


Intel X25-M




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD103UJ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ATTO Disk Mark

 
X25-M




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HD103UJ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie man sieht ist die Lesegeschwindigkeit deutlich schneller als eine relativ aktuelle HDD (HD103UJ).
Schon bei 4KB erreicht die X25-M eine Lesegeschwindigkeit von 100MB\s. Also hat man in einer Sekunde 25.000 4KB Dateien geschaufelt.
Natürlich nur bei einer durchgängig sequentiellen Transferrate.
Doch auch bei den Random Werten von Crystal Mark bei 4KB Blockgröße erreicht die X25-M noch 26MB\s wo nahe zu jede Festplatte unter einem MB\s liegt.
 Bei den Schreibraten ist meine Intel schon etwas eingebrochen, gerade beim Random Write, da ich die X25-M schon ausführlich genutzt habe.
Sie ist zu 65% belegt und hat schon einige Schreibzyklen hinter sich.
Die sequentielle Rate ist jedoch konstant geblieben.
 Ich finde den Performance Verlust, der ja nur im Schreiben auftritt, nicht allzu tragisch.
Ich schreibe kaum große Dateien auf die SSD. Dazu ist sie auch nicht gedacht. Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


Praxis:



 Die Praxis unterstreicht nur die Benchmarks.
Ich habe schon eine kleine Batch-Datei geschrieben in der sich 20 Programme gleichzeitig öffnen.
Es ist einfach eine Freude wie sich nahezu jede Sekunde ein neues Programm aufpoppt. Kein Vergleich zu einer Festplatte.
Den Autostart hab ich nun auch so wie ich ihn schon immer haben wollte. 24 Prozesse starten und der Systemstart wird kaum verzögert.
Alles reagiert sofort ohne geklacker. Auch Spiele wie Gothic 3, CoH und TF2 die ich bisjetzt getestet haben starten deutlich schneller.
Gothic 3 läuft subjektiv gesehen auch ingame besser, also nicht nur die Ladezeiten haben sich verbessert.




Fazit:  



 Performance die den Festplatte um Klassen vorraus ist zu einem Preis von ~200€.
 Ich finde dies mehr als gerechtfertigt. Kein Prozessorupdate bringt soviel in Sachen Systemstart und Programmstart. Nun ist der limitierende Faktor endlich verschwunden und der Prozessor arbeitet nun mit nahezu 100% am Systemstart.
 80GB reichen für mich persönlich auch aus. Eigene Dateien, Swap und Temp liegen auf der Festplatte.
Dadurch spart man schon einige Gigabyte. Für Spiele und dicke Programme ist mehr als genug Platz.
 Klar kann die SSD die Festplatte noch nicht erzetzen, denn dafür ist der Preis pro Gigabyte noch zu hoch und wohlmöglich auch die Zuverlässigkeit nicht hochgenug, denn die Schreibzyklen sind ja begrenzt.
Aber als Systemplatte mit einige Programmen und Spielen hat es sich zumindest für mich sehr gelohnt.






SSD FAQ:


Warum verlieren SSDs an Geschwindigkeit?


 Das eine Problem ist, dass die SSD nur ganze Blöcke beschreiben kann, das andere dass das OS die SSD wie eine Festplatte behandelt.
Wenn nämlich eine Datei gelöscht wird, wird sie in Wirklichkeit garnicht gelöscht, sondern nur die Information das eine Datei vorhanden ist. Dadurch entstehen sogenannte Datenleichen.
Eine Festplatte hat damit keine Probleme. Sie überschreibt einfach die Datenleichen mit neuen Dateien. Eine SSD jedoch kann wie gesagt nur einzelne Blöcke beschreiben. Wenn also eine Datenleiche überschrieben werden soll, muss zuerst der komplette Blockinhalt in den Cache geschrieben werden, damit der Rest des Blockes nicht verloren geht.
Im Cache werden dann die Dateien modifiziert und schließlich kann der komplette Block zurückgeschrieben werden. Dies wird Block-Rewrite genannt.
 Intel und andere SSD haben jedoch mittlerweile intelligente Algorythmen integriert, die die Daten verteilen, sodass nicht immer ein Block Rewrite stattfinden muss.


Kann die SSD wieder in der Urzustand zurückversetzt werden?
 Ja. Dazu gibt es z.B. das Tool HDDErase. Es überschreibt alle Zellen mit 0.


Wie kann man eine SSD in den Desktop PC einbauen?
 Entweder man kauft sich einen 2,5 zu 3,5Zoll Adapter oder man sucht sich einfach ein netten Platz im Gehäuse. Da sie keine Vibrationen und kaum Wärme abgibt ist dies kein Problem.

Das FAQ können wir gerne noch erweitern, wenn ihr noch Fragen habt.


----------



## SESOFRED (11. September 2009)

Hi,

super Kurztest echt klasse.

Ich selbst habe beim alten Modell das selbe festgestellt aber ein Hauch langsamer.


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2009)

Ich spiel gerade mit dem Gedanken mir genau diese Platte zu zu legen. Die Leistungsdaten sind einfach zu beeindruckend.


----------



## Dorni (12. September 2009)

Ist die SSD denn wieder lieferbar? Die wurde doch zuerst zurückgerufen, wo hast du denn deine her?

Wegen den Schreibzyklen, wielange hält denn so eine SSD?


----------



## Icejester (12. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für den Test und die Benchmarks!

Und zwar nicht, weil ich jetzt endlich weiß, daß ich so ein Ding will, sondern weil ich nun weiß, daß es sich für mich nicht lohnen würde. Das heißt, ich kann alle Gedenkenspielerei der letzten Monate bezüglich SSDs ad acta legen. Das freut mich wirklich!


----------



## slayerdaniel (12. September 2009)

Die Schreibrate enttäuscht mich doch etwas


----------



## Ecle (12. September 2009)

Dorni schrieb:


> Ist die SSD denn wieder lieferbar? Die wurde doch zuerst zurückgerufen, wo hast du denn deine her?
> 
> Wegen den Schreibzyklen, wielange hält denn so eine SSD?



Ich hab sie von notebooksbilliger:
Festplatten Intel X25-M Postville 80GB, 2.5", SATA II
Allerdings ist sie dort mittlerweile wieder 30€ teurer.

Wie lange die SSDs halten, kann eigentlich keiner so genau sagen, denn dazu gibt es SSDs einfach noch nicht lang genug, als das man sagen könnte wie lang sie wirklich in der Praxis halten.
Aber die Lebenszeit wird auf jeden Fall länger sein als normaler Flash Speicher in USB Sticks.



Icejester schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Test und die Benchmarks!
> 
> Und zwar nicht, weil ich jetzt endlich weiß, daß ich so ein Ding will, sondern weil ich nun weiß, daß es sich für mich nicht lohnen würde. Das heißt, ich kann alle Gedenkenspielerei der letzten Monate bezüglich SSDs ad acta legen. Das freut mich wirklich!



Auch gut. Ich hab ja auch aus meiner Sicht geschrieben. Sieht halt jeder anders.



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Die Schreibrate enttäuscht mich doch etwas



Wie gesagt meine hat schon etwas an Performance verloren. Aber beim 4K Random Write ist sie auch deutlich besser als meine HDD. Große Programme installieren geht sehr flott.
Für Videobearbeitung z.B. würde ich die Platte aber eher nicht nehmen


----------



## xbasti07x (12. September 2009)

wenn die dinger halt nicht mehr so teuer wären hätte ich und auch bestimmt schon viele ander user längst zugegriffen.
steigen durch ssd's auch die fps in spielen? (hoffe das is keine blöde frage oO)


----------



## Olstyle (12. September 2009)

Die Sequentielle Schreibrate ist bei Intel traditionell recht niedrig(die neuen mit Samsung Chip schaffen mehr als das Doppelte).
Viel wichtiger ist aber der Random Wert, und der ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz unerreicht.

Die durchschnittlichen FPS steigen nicht wirklich, allerdings können bei Spielen mit schlecht optimiertem Streaming(Gothic 3 und Oblivion z.B.) die Minimum-FPS ordentlich steigen da es keine Nachladepausen mehr gibt.


----------



## Yoyo (12. September 2009)

Ecle, wirst du auch einen Test mit Windows 7 (RC oder RTM) machen?
Windows 7 hat ja im bezug auf ssd´s starke verbesserungen gegenüber vista und xp erhalten:
7 vs vista
7 vs vista vs xp (unten die tabelle)


----------



## Ecle (12. September 2009)

xbasti07x schrieb:


> wenn die dinger halt nicht mehr so teuer wären hätte ich und auch bestimmt schon viele ander user längst zugegriffen.
> steigen durch ssd's auch die fps in spielen? (hoffe das is keine blöde frage oO)



Ja bei extrem Ressourcen fressenden Spielen (Gothic 3 speziell) steigen auch die Minimum FPS Raten.



Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Sequentielle Schreibrate ist bei Intel traditionell recht niedrig(die neuen mit Samsung Chip schaffen mehr als das Doppelte).
> Viel wichtiger ist aber der Random Wert, und der ist im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz unerreicht


Exakt. Und vor allem im Lesen ist der Random Wert sehr wichtig wenn es ums schnelle starten vom Betriebsystem und von Programmen geht.



Yoyo schrieb:


> Ecle, wirst du auch einen Test mit Windows 7 (RC oder RTM) machen?
> Windows 7 hat ja im bezug auf ssd´s starke verbesserungen gegenüber vista und xp erhalten:
> 7 vs vista
> 7 vs vista vs xp (unten die tabelle)



Windows 7 wird sicherlich besser laufen auf meiner SSD. Ich werde es mir irgendwann kaufen (dauert aber noch). Dann teste ich nochmal.
Den RC will ich nicht nochmal installieren


----------



## donald81 (12. September 2009)

Angeblich hat man ein wenig höhere und konstanter min. FPS. Sonst ändert sich da nix.


----------



## Mr Bo (12. September 2009)

In der Tat ist das ein guter Kurztest. 
Möchte hier mal zum Vergleich die Benchmarks meiner  FTM64GX25H  posten, damit ein Vergleich vorhanden ist.
Dort ist auch gut zu erkennen, wo die Intel anführt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bucklew (12. September 2009)

Ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mri so eine teure SSD hole oder lieber zwei etwas langsamere im RAID 0....


----------



## Mr Bo (12. September 2009)

Wart einfach noch ein bischen....oder ändere deine Einstellung. Sehe es als als Hobby , dann schmerzem die 130 € nicht so sehr.
 Und da es weniger auf die Read bzw Write Performance ankommt, sondern auf die Zugriffszeit, ist eine aktuelle SSD dem Raid0 in gefühlter Geschwindigkeit deutlich voraus. 

Abgesehen davon, bezahlst du für 2 HDD's auch mind 90€. Dann tut der Aufpreis auch nicht mehr so sehr weh. 
Und wenn ich sehe , wie du die Beiträge rund um SSD's verfolgst, hast du dich ja eigentlich auch schon entschieden


----------



## Invisible_XXI (12. September 2009)

hab ne ocz vertex mit 60gb und die rennt super. benchmarks sehen auch bisschen besser aus als die aus dem kurztest. booten ist relativ zügig und programme starten auch deutlich schneller.
ladezeiten reduzieren sich in manchen spielen ein wenig, aber ist kein rießen unterschied.
60gb sind auch genug platz für das betriebssystem, alle programme und ein paar spiele. wenn man seine daten komplett auf anderen platten hat.

weitere vorteile sind übrigens die geringe hitzeentwicklung und dass sie völlig lautlos arbeiten 


probleme gibt es allerdings beim benutzer: man muss sich um seine ssds deutlich mehr kümmern. neue firmware aufspielen, alignment von hand einstellen, viele windows tweaks aktivieren und hin und wieder trimmen, damit sie schnell bleibt. (keine ahnung, ob bei win7 nicht mehr so ein aufwand betrieben werden muss. vermutlich nicht mehr?!) 
und man sollte alle möglichen programme so einstellen, dass sie ihren cache nicht auf C haben, damit sich die schreibrate nicht so schnell verschlechtert.
dazu kommt, dass man sich schnell an die geschwindigkeit gewöhnt und es dann nicht mehr als besonders schnell wahrnimmt ^^ und wenn man dann mal an anderen rechnern sitzt wird man fluchen, wie langsam diese doch sind!

ssds sind cool, aber auch ein teurer spaß!


----------



## WallaceXIV (12. September 2009)

Schönes Review und Glückwunsch zur Main!


----------



## Icejester (13. September 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Auch gut. Ich hab ja auch aus meiner Sicht geschrieben. Sieht halt jeder anders.



Das sollte ja gar keine Kritik sein. Für mich war es sehr sinnvoll, auch Deine Sicht in diesem Test kennenzulernen. Daß ich auf Grundlage auch Deines Tests aber dazu komme, mir (noch) keine SSD zuzulegen, muß Dich auch nicht betrüben. Denn Du bist ja wahrscheinlich nicht am Umsatz beteiligt, oder?


----------



## Dorni (13. September 2009)

Wie groß ist der Performance Unterschied zwischen MLC SSDs und SLC ? Lohnt es sich schon die € mehr zu investieren?


----------



## donlucas (13. September 2009)

Ich würde auf jeden fall in eine SLC investieren, sie ist nicht nur schneller, sondern hat ein *10x* höhere Lebensdauer als eine MLC.

Grüße Lucas


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2009)

Dafür kosten entsprechende Platten aber auch das Dreifache(bei gleichem Controller).


----------



## Dorni (13. September 2009)

Aber auch MLCs werden doch ein paar Jahre halten oder? Will nicht dauernd 200e in den Rechner stecken


----------



## Olstyle (13. September 2009)

Echte Ergebnisse gibt es noch nicht, man geht aber bei normalen Einsatz(also nicht im Server o.Ä.) von >10 Jahren aus. Die MTBF Werte der Hersteller sind sogar noch weit höher.

Da du auch nach der Performance der SLCs gefragt hattest:
Die Schreibperformance ist deutlich besser(etwa auf read-Niveau).


----------



## Dorni (13. September 2009)

Danke, aber der Preis rechtfertigt mir nicht ganz die Leistung, da werde ich wohl auch eher auf die X25-M greifen und als Systemplatte nehmen. Lebt ja trotz MLC wohl lang genug.


----------



## Rainman (14. September 2009)

die retail-Version enthält nicht nur Schrauben, sondern auch den praktischen Adapter für die 3,5"Schächte im Gehäuse. Ausserdem kostet die Retail nicht mehr wenn man Glück hat.

Intel® Solid State Drives, Features



> 7Retail box includes installation kit that contains: 3.5" desktop drive bay adapter to 2.5" SSD adapter bracket, screws, installation guide, and warranty documentation


Leider ist die X25-M G2 160 GB z.Z. so gut wie nicht lieferbar, oder ist da jemand anderer Ansicht? Zumindest nicht bei den Preisgünstigsten im Preisvergleich.


----------



## derLordselbst (14. September 2009)

Ich habe die X25-M G2 160GB Retail gerade problemlos bei Mediafrost bekommen. (3 Tage, bis die Post da war)

Bin auch schon sehr gespannt, wie die sich in der Praxis "anfühlt".

Allerdings ist gerade die Intel Postville auf ACHI mit NCQ angewiesen, um all ihre Stärken zu zeigen.


----------



## Rainman (14. September 2009)

dann schieb doch ma den Link zu dem Praxistest "Intel SSDs: IDE vs. AHCI" rüber ; )
aber AHCI ist eh kein Problem, wüsste nicht wieso man noch IDE verwenden sollte.


----------



## Ecle (14. September 2009)

Normalerweise ist es kein Problem, aber bei mir hat es komischerweise nicht funktioniert. Registry Eintrag ist drinne, Treiber im richtigen Ordner, Platte am richtigen Slot. Ich weis einfach nicht warum. Hab Windows XP sogar überinstalliert mit eingebundetem Treiber über nLite. Hat auch nicht geklappt. Mittlerweile glaub ich sogar, dass es nichtmal klappt, wenn ich das OS komplett neu aufsetze.

@rainman. Das mit dem 3,5 Zoll adapter werd ich dazu schreiben. Hab es auch schon gehört, aber einige haben sich beschwert dass er wohl nicht dabei gewesen ist


----------



## Rainman (14. September 2009)

preisfrage: auch im BIOS auf ahci gestellt? x-)


----------



## Ecle (14. September 2009)

Ja 
Natürlich auch das richtige Laufwerk zum booten gewählt.


----------



## Autokiller677 (14. September 2009)

Die hätten besser den Aufkleber weggelassen und dafür ein paar Schienen 3,5" auf 2,5" beigelegt.


----------



## Onkelhitman (18. September 2009)

Wenn ich den Tipp geben darf für alle hier:
Einstiegs-SSD von Intel im 4. Quartal? - 10.09.2009 - ComputerBase

Intel will wohl bald eine SSD mit 40GB rausbringen mit dem Namen X25-V. Natürlich fragt man sich, wie teuer die werden. Aber rechnet man etwas runter sollten die für ca. 100€ auf den Markt kommen. Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass Intel seine Philosophie beibehält und die Extra etwas in der Speed beschneidet. Sagen wir auf 200MB/s Lesen und 50MB/s Schreiben.

Für jeden mit einem Raid-0 On-board Controller (und das haben ja schon so gut wie alle Boards) ein Traum. Anstatt also eine 80GB G2 SSD zu kaufen lieber 2x 40GB mit insgesamt auch 80GB dafür aber mit ca. 350MB/s lesen (denke mal etwas Leistung geht drauf bei Onboard) und dafür aber 100MB/s Schreiben.

Der marginale Aufpreis von 20€ den ich hier jetzt einfach mal hinschreibe kann man da gegenüber der 80GB Version locker verkraften. Außerdem sollte man bei 80GB locker seine Windows-Versionen + Programme drauf bekommen. 

Noch besser wärs natürlich wenn die Geschwindigkeiten beibehalten werden, da glaube ich aber nicht dran, immerhin soll die ja eine Low-Budget-Variante werden. Aber eine alleine im Notebook reicht ja auch schon um längen als eine 80GB SSD im Notebook.

Fürs Datengrab hat man noch normale Festplatten.


----------



## Rainman (18. September 2009)

--->SSD-Raids haben eine niedrigere Haltbarkeit als Single-SSDs
--->kein TRIM für SSD-Raids (afaik)

80 GB sind mir persönlich viel zu wenig. Neuere Spiele werden immer mehr Speicherplatz brauchen.
Das HalfLife2-Bundle brauch ja schon 10 GB wenn man n paar Maps dabei hat.


----------



## Onkelhitman (18. September 2009)

"SSD-Raids haben eine niedrigere Haltbarkeit als Single-SSDs"   Steht wo?
"kein TRIM für SSD-Raids (afaik)"  Bei dem bisschen Leistungseinbruch kann man drauf verzichten. Man defragmentiert doch auch nicht jeden Tag seinen PC nur damit der 1-2% schneller läuft oder?

SSDs sind ja momentan auch nicht für Datenlager ausgelegt, außer du möchtest genug ausgeben. 

Aber selbst mit 80GB, Windows, Std.Programme und 3-5 Spielen kommt man nicht an die 80GB dran. Es ist immer noch interessanter als eine 80GB weil die Schreibraten durch das Raid-0 erhöht würden bei 2en.


----------



## Rainman (18. September 2009)

die vom Hersteller angegebene Halbwertszeit eines SSD-Raids war niedriger als die der Einzelversionen, den hersteller hab ich leider vergessen, glaube es war OCZ.

hier noch ein Auszug aus dem hardwaredeluxx.de -Forum Alles rund um Solid State Disk / SSD Haltbarkeit - Hersteller - und vieles mehr! - Forum de Luxx



> Man sollte unbedingt die Hinweise der Hersteller über das Einsatzgebiet beachten.
> MLC basierende SSDs nicht in RAID Systemen genutzt werden, manche Hersteller empfehlen sogar
> ihre MLC Produkte nicht fürs OS zu nutzen (Transcend).



Ich komme auf jeden Fall ran, meine Spiele sind meist 10 GB groß (Crysis zB. 12) und ich hab noch ein zweites OS auf der Platte laufen.


----------



## Onkelhitman (18. September 2009)

Mal im ernst, die Herstellerangaben sind so zuverlässig wie die Angabe der Haltbarkeit auf Wurstverpackungen.

Wenn da steht, dass die MTBF bei 100.000Std liegt, man aber nur 2 Jahre Herstellergarantie bekommt sollte sich der normal-Sterbliche Anwender fragen was der Hersteller damit bezwecken will. Laut diversen Hardwareseiten wurde ausgerechnet, dass man bei ner 80GB SSD ca. 20GB/Tag schreiben könnte damit die SSD soundsolange braucht.

Im Endeffekt ist es dasselbe wie mit Festplatten und mit allem anderen: Entweder raucht sie dir ab, oder aber nicht. Und mal ehrlich, mehr als 2 Jahre werden diese ersten SSDs eh nicht halten. Aus dem einfachen Grund, dass man heute schon PCI-E Karten bekommt (momentan noch zu Utopenpreisen) mit 1TB und Konsorten. Da wo vor 10 Jahren in etwa der Stillstand war, bei Festplatten geht es heutzutage soweit, dass wir normale Festplatten mit 100MB/s Lesen/Schreiben haben. SSDs schaffen da noch mehr, aber was bringt das dem Normalo-Anwender momentan? Wir sind soweit, dass PCs schneller agieren als der Benutzer davor und ob nun meine 2 SSDs 2 Jahre halten oder 3 ist mir persönlich wirklich Wurst.

Meine Daten liegen auf Festplatten im Schrank mit Sicherung. Und wie gesagt, 3-5 Spiele schafft man ja da drauf. Zwei Betriebssysteme fressen auch nicht die Welt, WinXP-32 nimmt ca. 5GB, Vista64 ca. 10GB und Windows7-64 auch ca. 10GB. Das wären 25GB. 4 Spiele á 10GB = 65GB. Rest Programme und diverses. 

Aber wenn du damit nicht auskommst kannst du dir ja eine 160GB Intel kaufen. Ich würde dann wiederum 2 x 80GB kaufen, weil ich dann erhöhte Schreibraten haben wollte. Und wenn es dann halt 40GB Platten gibt und ich 160GB wollte, so würde ich 4 x 40GB kaufen.


----------



## Rainman (18. September 2009)

die MTBF liegt bei der 160er X25-M bei 1,2 Mio Stunden, also 136 Jahren, das reicht.
im RAID wärens vllt 120 , aber das schert ja eh keinen.
€: sind doch eher 68 Jahre, genau halbiert (laut wiki:RAID 0)



> Beim Schreiben ermittelt die Festplattensteuerung die zu beschreibenden Blöcke, verschiebt die Pages, die er nicht löschen darf, in den Zwischenspeicher und leert dann die Flash-Zellen der betroffenen Blöcke. Erst jetzt beschreibt er die leer gewordenen Pages mit der neuen Datei – plus den alten Daten. Dieser Umweg reduziert die Schreibgeschwindigkeit selbst bei guten
> SSDs um rund 40 Prozent.


dafür ist TRIM gut. 40 Prozent sind kein Pappenstiel.


----------



## derLordselbst (18. September 2009)

Bei allen Diskussionen um Sinn oder Unsinn einer SSD kann man eigentlich erst mitreden, wenn man persönlich eine getestet hat.

Das Glück habe ich gerade, genau mit der hier getesteten Intel Postville, allerdings mit 160 GB.

Der gefühlte Geschwindigkeitsunterschied bei alltäglichen Aktionen ist gewaltig. Viel größer als es Messwerte ausdrücken können.

Du klickst auf Opera, Opera ist da. Es gibt keine Ladezeiten mehr bei den täglichen Werkzeugen.

Wenn man schon eine Dualcore-CPU und 2 GB RAM hat, ist z. B. der Sprung auf Quadcore und 12 GB RAM ansonsten nur in Spielen und sehr rechenaufwendigen Anwendungen fühlbar.

Selbst bei den aktuellen Preisen ist eine Solide State Disk  DIE Anschaffung, um den PC fühlbar zu verbessern.


----------



## Rainman (18. September 2009)

danke für die Einschätzung, meine 160er ist bestellt x )
stört das Maximum von 70 MB/s beim Entpacken bzw Kopieren?


----------



## derLordselbst (18. September 2009)

Das kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen, da meine alte Festplatte auch nicht schneller war. 

Beim Installieren von Windows 7 fand ich es jedenfalls nicht störend.


Für Daten, die zu bearbeiten sind, werde ich weiterhin normale Festplatten einsetzten, daher wird außer bei Programm- und Spiele-Installationen vor allem der superschnelle  Random-Write und Read-Zugriff zählen.

Ausführlich testen kann ich das allerdings erst, wenn mein neuer Rechner wirklich steht...


----------



## Ecle (18. September 2009)

Mich stört das Entpacken nicht wirklich. Die Geschwindigkeit ist ja nicht langsam. Meine HD103UJ hat theoretisch auch 100MB\s schreiben, aber was sind es in der Praxis? 40Mb\s wenns gut kommt.
Die Intel zieht fast immer mit 60-70MB\s, außer wenn die Dateien richtig extrem klein sind. Beim Kopieren wird ja übrigens auch gelesen, dadurch hat die Intel natürlich auch wieder einen Vorteil.

Übrigens wegen dem Speicherplatz.
Ich hab Half-Life 2, Lost Coast, Episode 1, Episode 2, Team Fortress, CoH Gold, Gothic 3, Portal, Battlefield Heroes und Earth 2160 drauf.
Zudem noch 30-40 Programme (4gb) und natürlich Windows XP drauf. 68% sind belegt (50,7GB von 74,5GB)


----------



## Olstyle (19. September 2009)

Ich hab mittlerweile auch die vorne vorgestellte Platte und kann den Eindruck nur bestätigen.
Win 7 zusammen mit der SSD ist mal richtig flott.

Im Anhang hab ich auch mal einen kurzen CrystalMark Lauf hoch geladen. Während des Tests hab ich ganz normal das System bedient, das sind also noch nicht ein mal Maximalwerte.

Wie viel davon AHCI aus macht und was einfach die geringe Nutzdauer an Abweichung von deinen Ergebnissen bedeutet muss die Zukunft zeigen.


----------



## Onkelhitman (20. September 2009)

Hm, die 4K Werte sind aber mal sehr ungewöhnlich. 65MB/s schreiben aber nur 25MB/s lesen.


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. September 2009)

Ecle schrieb:


> Übrigens wegen dem Speicherplatz.
> Ich hab Half-Life 2, Lost Coast, Episode 1, Episode 2, Team Fortress, CoH Gold, Gothic 3, Portal, Battlefield Heroes und Earth 2160 drauf.
> Zudem noch 30-40 Programme (4gb) und natürlich Windows XP drauf. 68% sind belegt (50,7GB von 74,5GB)



Nun ja, ich hab mit allem (PS, Office, Spiele etc.) schon 92GB.

Eine Systemplatte mit 80GB geht bei mir nur zum benchen, ansonsten komm ich da nicht hin.


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2009)

Onkelhitman schrieb:


> Hm, die 4K Werte sind aber mal sehr ungewöhnlich. 65MB/s schreiben aber nur 25MB/s lesen.


Der Cache schiebt sich immer mal wieder dazwischen.
ATTO scheint den besser zu filtern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings sollte man bedenken dass der Cache in Realität ja auch wirkt, sprich eine kürzere Einheit "Miniwrites" wird wirklich abgefedert so dass es keine Einbrüche gibt.


----------



## Ecle (20. September 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich hab mittlerweile auch die vorne vorgestellte Platte und kann den Eindruck nur bestätigen.
> Win 7 zusammen mit der SSD ist mal richtig flott.
> 
> Im Anhang hab ich auch mal einen kurzen CrystalMark Lauf hoch geladen. Während des Tests hab ich ganz normal das System bedient, das sind also noch nicht ein mal Maximalwerte.
> ...


Nette Speed. Schon deutlich besser als bei mir. Ich mach mir da aber nicht so viel draus. Es läuft schon alles um welten besser, als bei Festplatten.
Werde aber trotzdem früher oder später auf Windows 7 umsteigen, dann sollte auch AHCI einwandfrei gehen. Da muss man ja nicht mal Treiber einbinden?


----------



## Olstyle (20. September 2009)

Ich hab Windows 7 aus Vista raus installiert, da es beim booten von CD irgendwie Probleme mit dem Schreiben auf die SSD hatte(gefunden wurde sie aber ohne Extratreiber und Partitionieren ging auch).


----------



## bladiawdi (9. Oktober 2009)

Will mir auch so ne Intel X25-M G2 für mein neues System mit Windows7 zulegen. Mangelt wohl momentan noch sehr an der Verfügbarkeit, die Anbieter im Preisvergleich die auf Lagernd stehen bieten nur die alte SSD an. Weiß man schon was neues zum Liefertermin der G2?


----------



## derLordselbst (9. Oktober 2009)

Bei Mediafrost sieht es gut aus. Vielleicht da mal sicherheitshalber anrufen. Ich habe meine Postville von denen und es hat sehr gut geklappt:

SSD 2,5" / Festplatten / www.mediafrost.de - Spezialist für Dell, NEC, Eizo und LaCie TFT Displays!


----------



## Aeroloko (9. Oktober 2009)

bladiawdi schrieb:


> Will mir auch so ne Intel X25-M G2 für mein neues System mit Windows7 zulegen. Mangelt wohl momentan noch sehr an der Verfügbarkeit, die Anbieter im Preisvergleich die auf Lagernd stehen bieten nur die alte SSD an. Weiß man schon was neues zum Liefertermin der G2?




Das Netz ist voll mit den G2´s! 

Allgemein gesucht:
Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland

zum Beispiel:
[vv] Artikel Details: SSD SATA 80GB Intel Postville X-25M MLC HP 2,5" 9,5mm

Festplatten Intel X25-M Postville 80GB, 2.5", SATA II


 Man erkennt die G2 in der Produktnummer: http://download.intel.com/design/flash/nand/mainstream/322296.pdf


----------



## enemy14123 (13. Oktober 2009)

aber ich habe gehört dass es ein programm gibt das 
die sdd im werkzustand ist.
Wird die ssd dadurch schneller???
Kann man das immer vor der win installation machen??

mfg


----------



## Ecle (13. Oktober 2009)

Wo hast du gehört, dass es ein Tool gibt, indem man die SSD wieder in den Werkszustand zurückversetzen kann? 
Wohl nicht aus meinem Kurztest 
Musste nochmal in der FAQ gucken, da steht sogar welches Tool das ist.
Und ja natürlich kann man das vor einer Windows Installation machen.


----------



## derLordselbst (13. Oktober 2009)

Bei den Konkurrenten von Intel, zumindest bei den älteren Generationen der SSDs sind solche Tools notwendig.

Notwendig, um die ganze SSD komplett zu löschen (Alle Daten und Installationen sind weg ohne Backup!) und damit das Versagen des überforderten Controllers zeitweilig wieder zu überspielen. Das ist mit Zurücksetzen auf den Werkszustand gemeint.

Intel habe ich für mich deswegen gekauft, weil der Intel-Controller "schlau" genug sein soll, das Einbrechen der Performance zu vermeiden. Natürlich nur, wenn man die SSD nicht zu voll packt.


----------

